# Interesting ROTP dilemna, help?



## Sgt. Toms-Cadets (27 Jun 2006)

Hello:

I want to write this because my situation appears to be extremely unique and as a result of reading the forums I have gained a lot of information that I did not previously know. Because of this it would appear that my situation got WAY more complicated than I originally thought it was.

Please allow me to give a little detail on my situation. I walked into the CFRC-Edmonton and got the usual application package and brochures. I had thought about joining RMC for over three months by this point and knew that it was for me. Personally I found this centre to be extremely useless but I will say one thing… Apparently marks are a HUGE factor in their decision. My recruiter (a WO) told me that my 68% in pure math 20 would definitely not help my application process but my other marks appeared to be all right and met the competing average. He told me that he would run it by the "career Officer", a person I have never met and would get back to me on the results. Later on the WO informed me that because of this mark I would not be eligible for RMC. Now with this being said there was no interview, no inquiries into extra-curricular activities and no CFAT/Physical tests. Now that I managed to regurgitate that all out, the basic point here is marks apparently mean a lot more than what most people make it out to be considering they turned me away after seeing a bad math mark (by the way my grade 12 mark went up 20%).

Now that I managed to show you my original problem I can now explain my current dilemma. Because of my rejection I decided to go into Navres as a Navcomm. This is something that really fascinates me. On the other hand I am going to civie u coming this term and was accepted into the nursing program. Even with half my education being subsidized by the reserve I still cannot afford to pay for it so I can only really be in the reserve for one year. With that being said I have decided that I must get into ROTP and transfer full time in order to have my education subsidized. Before anyone starts thinking that my only reason for doing this is to get my education subsidized I want to say that I want to make a career out of the military and retire after serving as long as possible. ROTP is one of many means for me to do that.

My Grade marks are better and I will be attending civie u this term as was previously mentioned. I was sworn in to the navres as a navcomm and got an excellent mark on my physical and CFAT. I am loading out to BMQ on July 10th.  My question to anyone who knows the ropes is: will being in the reserve further complicate things or make it better for my chances at ROTP and even though I am attending civie u this term will they still consider my grade 12 and my university marks? If it doesn't work out for next year then I will stay until I hit the rank of leading seaman to try again.

By the way the reason why I said the CFRC was useless is because I also had to deal with them while getting into the reserves and during my application to RMC and my recruitment process they weren’t exactly very helpful with answering my questions and also took an EXTREMELY long time to get my tests scheduled. I felt like my application was not placed on a very high priority until they saw my CFAT score.  I have no particular beef with the CFRC it’s just that I personally didn’t find it to be helpful so I don’t want to start any bar brawls with any recruiters who read this. No offence intended. 

Any help or enlightenment would most certainly be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jun 2006)

Are you trying to tell us that you should be entitled to be accepted to ROTP?  If your grades were not good enough, then they were not good enough.  Like so many before you, and in other posts, you can of course pick up your grades and pay your own way through University and later try again to join the CF.  The Reserves should give you a fairly good chunk of money to pay your way.  You will have to be like any other student and apply for other jobs while in University and also apply for Student Loans.  Learn now that life is not a free ride and you should do OK.  Always plan, and make back up plans, should that plan not come about.  You have to learn to 'grow up' and take you place in society; we aren't going to 'reserve' a place especially for you.


----------



## Sgt. Toms-Cadets (27 Jun 2006)

I just want to say that no where did I say that I was expecting acceptance into ROTP and for it to be "reserved especially for me". Last time I checked I was asking about what chances I had at it and what would affect my chances based on certain variables that were already expressed. I did not mean to create the impression that I am just expecting something like ROTP to be reserved for me nor that I had intentions to sit and "get a free ride". I apologize if I made it sound as if I didn't have any back up plans but I do. I felt that these back up plans were not very pertinent or relevant to the issue at hand and therefore, did not discuss them. I had dropped a hint regarding my back up plans by saying that "ROTP is one of many means for me to do [my university degree]". By the way regardless of whether or not I get into ROTP I already have a great job which pays fairly decently. There are many ways for me to get my education but I want to be commited to the military and be able to "get up to bat" as fast as possible. I believe that I have looked at most contingencies and acted accordingly. I know I have a lot of "growing up" to do, I am 18 and am fully aware of my naivety. I hope that life experiences that I encounter will help me to gain more knowledge and become a better more "grown up" person.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jun 2006)

_Now with this being said there was no interview, no inquiries into extra-curricular activities and no CFAT/Physical tests. Now that I managed to regurgitate that all out, the basic point here is marks apparently mean a lot more than what most people make it out to be considering they turned me away after seeing a bad math mark (by the way my grade 12 mark went up 20%)._

In order for a CFRC/D not to waste their time processing applicants for RMC that don't stand a chance in hell of getting in they use the academic cut-off to weed people out.  Your marks spoke for themselves.

Now if you are in Civ U next year when you reapply for the ROTP program more weight will be given to your university grades then your high school grades.  Good luck.


----------



## Kid_X (28 Jun 2006)

I would just like to point this out: "fully aware of my naivety".  Is it just me, or does that contradict itself?  You also mention, in your first post: "Even with half my education being subsidized by the reserve I still cannot afford to pay for it so I can only really be in the reserve for one year.", later on you mention: "By the way regardless of whether or not I get into ROTP I already have a great job which pays fairly decently. There are many ways for me to get my education...".  Can you clear this up a little?  You said your grade 12 marks went up 20% though, does that mean you finished grade 12 math with an 88 (or close)?  Or that your grade 11 marks were 20% lower?  If the first, I think you may have a pretty good shot re-applying.  If the later, then you may want to consider DEO.  Either way, I wish you the best of luck, don't let anyone discourage you, you're still young (same age as me) and there are many doors open for you.  Your backup plan also sounds much better than mine was...


----------



## Sgt. Toms-Cadets (4 Jul 2006)

Wow, thanks for making me aware of all the contradictions I have made. It was a long day the day I wrote that becasue of exams ;D. Anyway, just to clear up a few things. I would prefer to go through ROTP because I plan on going into medicine so the less schooling I pay for now the more money I have for medicine (hence that contradiction there). I will try MOTP after ROTP but I heard that it is extremely hard to get even if I am excepted into medicine so I need to make sure I have back up money in order to avoid the heavy duty loans. Either way I want to remain in the armed forces for my lifetime and I just hope that I may be able to do it sooner rather than later. I have looked and considered the options of DEO aswell but I would prefer to get in ROTP so that I can be in the full time military sooner. Yes my math mark ended up being fairly close to 90% before the diploma exam. Thanks for the advice, all the best of luck in what you do.

Cheers 8)


----------



## SupersonicMax (4 Jul 2006)

My bet is if you don't have good enough marks for RMC, chances your marks aren't good enough for med...

Max


----------



## F/Sgt. Reid (18 Jul 2006)

I've known several people to apply for both ROTP and MOTP between first and second year of university.  If you really do want either of those, it sounds to me as though you stand a good chance, and you have nothing to lose by trying again.

Best of Luck

Josh


----------

